# Flowmeter an Siemens Logo



## einbi (17 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Möchte mir eine Leitungsgebundene Tafelwassernalage bauen und brauch für Wartungsanzeige Filterwechsel etc. ein Flowmeter.
Dass Flowmeter hat bei 1395 Incrementen 1LWasser.
Hab das mit einen Zähler versucht bin aber noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.
Welchen Baustein muss ich dafür verwenden?

Gruß
einbi


----------



## hucki (17 Februar 2013)

Ich glaub', für schnelle Zähler ist der Schwellwertschalter unter den Sonderfunktionen->Zähler gedacht.
Die ermittelte Frequenz läßt sich meines Wissens nach auch weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## einbi (17 Februar 2013)

Wie mache ist dass so dass mir die Anzeige dann bei 1395 incrementen 1 Anzeigt?


----------



## hucki (17 Februar 2013)

Ich hab' gerade gesehen, dass es wichtig ist, welchen Eingang Du verwendest.
Da Dich ja die Anzahl der Incremente interressiert (also die Menge) und nicht die Frequenz (der Durchfluß je Zeit), ist meine obige Aussage wohl verkehrt und die Verwendung eins Vor-/Rückwärtszählers schon die richtige Wahl.

Lt. Logosoft-Hilfe können die Eingänge I3-I6 bis max. 5kHz, während die anderen Eingänge max. 4Hz mitbekommen.


PS: Poste doch bitte mal Dein Programm


----------



## hucki (17 Februar 2013)

So in etwa sollte das m.M.n. aussehen:


 



Allerdings gibt es da bei der Simulation ein bekanntes Fehlverhalten.


----------



## einbi (17 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Das ist ja super, danke für die Umsetzung.
Hätte da aber noch einige Fragen damit ich dass auch verstehe.
1.Was macht der Merker M1 genau?
2. Was macht der Schwellwertschalter B003?
3.Wie ändere ich die Arithmetische Anweisung um dass ich nur die Liter habe die durchgeflossen sind und nicht wieviel L/min gerade fließen.
Kenne mich mit den Arithmetischen Anweisungen nicht aus habe nur einfachere SPS Verknüpfungen gemacht.
Hier mal mein Proggie


----------



## hucki (17 Februar 2013)

Wie Du bestimmt siehst, zählt der Zähler B001 immer bis 1395, also die Incremente für 1 Liter, und wird dann eingeschaltet. Durch das Einschalten zählt zum Einen der Zähler B002 um einen weiter bzw. zurück und des Weiteren soll der Zähler B001 sich dadurch selbst auf 0 zurücksetzen. Dieses Rücksetzen ist allerdings eine sogenannte Rekursion und solche sind nur über einen Ausgang oder Merker möglich. Deshalb mußte ich diesen dazwischen bauen.

Den Zähler B002 habe ich als Rückwärtszähler mit einem Startwert von 100 eingerichtet. Wenn also 100 Liter durchgeflossen sind, ist der Zähler bei 0 und schaltet seinen Ausgang ein, um die nötige Wartung zu melden.
Man kann den 2. Zähler natürlich auch als Vorwärtszähler einrichten, um die Gesamtliter anzuzeigen. Oder 2 parallel, einen als Wartungs- und einen als Mengenzähler. Wichtig ist aber immer der vorgeschaltete Zähler, der die Incremente für einen Liter zählt. Ohne diesen kommst Du sonst schnell an die Grenzen der Hardware.


Der Schwellwertschalter ermittelt die Impulse innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit (hier je Sekunde). Damit kannst Du (wie bereits gesagt) nur den Durchfluß je Zeit ermitteln.
 Weil ich solche Anfragen wie Deine immer zum Üben benutze, hab' ich's einfach mal mit eingebaut. Der Schwellwertschalter misst die Frequenz je Sekunde (auf  1 Sekunde parametriert) und die Arithmetische Anweisung rechnet das in Liter je Minute um. Die Formel dazu lautet: gezählte Incremente x 10 (Zehntel Genauigkeit) / 1395 (Incremente je Liter) X 60 (Sekunden je Minute) und eine Nachkommastelle (deswegen die x 10).


Dein Programm muss ich mir erst in Ruhe ansehen. Eine Beschreibung, was es machen soll, wäre hilfreich.


----------



## hucki (17 Februar 2013)

Hast Du versucht, den Literzähler mit dem Betriebsstundenzähler zu erstellen?
Der kann keine Einschaltanzahl sondern nur Einschaltdauer ermitteln.


Natürlich ist die Verwendung von NOT nicht verkehrt, aber wenn Du den Ausgang des NOT dann auf einen Eingang eines anderen Gatters führst, kannst Du auch direkt diesen Eingang durch Doppelklick (oder über das Kontextmenü) negieren und somit das NOT-Gatter einsparen. Dadurch gewinnst Du meist Platz und Übersicht.


----------



## einbi (18 Februar 2013)

Habe in der Steuerung die Funktion beschrieben.
Hoffe dass man die Funktion erkennt.
Den Momentanen Durchfluss im Zähler habe ich drinnen gelassen, damit kann ich die Pumpenleistung einstellen.
Würde noch gerne eine Überwachung für die Thermische Keimsperre drinnen haben.
1.Kann man mit dem Logo einen Stromkreis überwachen ob Strom fließt oder nicht.
2.Kann man mit dem Logo die Fehler oder Meldungen Speichern so als  art Fehlerspeicher history?

Danke erst mal für die echt kompetente Hilfe!!
Gruß
einbi


----------



## einbi (18 Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt ein Problem mit dem Zähler.
Kann jetzt in dem Baustein B033 nicht mehr den Verweis auf den Schwellwertschalter B024 machen!

Gruß
einbi


----------



## hucki (18 Februar 2013)

Das geht erst ab der Logo 0BA7.
Du hast aber 'ne 0BA6 ausgewählt, also geh' ich mal davon aus, dass Du die auch hast. Somit ist das bei Dir nicht möglich.

Da Dich aber eh' nur die Liter interessieren, kannst Du den Schwellwertschalter und den ganzen Rattenschwanz dazu auch einfach weglassen.



Beispiel Gesamtmenge- und Wartungszähler, Wartungs-Reset über Tastencode an der Logo:





Und wichtig, Du hast momentan die falsche Eingangsklemme für das Flowmeter gewählt:


hucki schrieb:


> ... Lt. Logosoft-Hilfe können die Eingänge I3-I6 bis max. 5kHz, während die anderen Eingänge max. 4Hz mitbekommen. ...


----------



## einbi (19 Februar 2013)

Die Eingänge dieich habe müssten von der schnellikeit ausreichen, habe eine max Zapfleistung von 2l/min.
Der Zähler ist echt super.
Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt die Portionierung von Still und Tafelwasser bei B006 und B008 nicht über die EIngabe im SPS Program
sondern von aussen über die Cursertasten zu realisieren.
So wie mit der Curser combination für den Zaähler ungefähr soe

Ich drücke die Cursertaste links und oben Stillwasser läuft und beim loslassen der Tasten wird die Zeit abgespeichert.
genau so wie bei Tafelwasser Cursertaste rechts und oben drücken Tafelwasser läuft und beim loslassen der Tasten wird die Zeit abgespeichert.
Ist so was überhaupt möglich?
Ist echt wieder schön sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen.,durch eure Hilfe bekomme ich wieder einen sehr guten einblick in die SPS
Programmiererei, ist bei mir doch schon 20 Jahre her und bis jetzt nur einfachere Verknüpfungen gemacht.


----------



## hucki (19 Februar 2013)

einbi schrieb:


> Die Eingänge dieich habe müssten von der schnellikeit ausreichen, habe eine max Zapfleistung von 2l/min. ...


2l/min = 1395 Incremente je Liter x 2 / 60 Sekunden pro Minute = 46 Incremente je Sekunde
-> bei mir sind das deutlich mehr als 4 Hz. Sogar noch deutlich mehr als das Zehnfache von 4Hz.




einbi schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt die Portionierung von Still und Tafelwasser bei B006 und B008 nicht über die EIngabe im SPS Program
> sondern von aussen über die Cursertasten zu realisieren.
> So wie mit der Curser combination für den Zaähler ungefähr soe
> ...


Puh?!
Ehrlich gesagt - keine Ahnung. 
Noch ehrlicher gesagt - ich hab' in meinem ganzen Leben bis dato noch keine echte Logo programmiert.




Spontan würde ich sagen mittels der Stoppuhr. Aber die gibt's wieder erst bei der 0BA7. 
Was spricht denn dagegen, die Zeitvorgaben am Display einzugeben? Wäre doch die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## einbi (20 Februar 2013)

Da hast du natürlich recht!! Bin von khz ausgegangen, hab mal wieder drübergelesen

Es sollte auch vom anwender die Zapfzeit so leicht wie möglich Programmiert werden können.
Muss mir dass mal mit der Stopuhr ansehen, dass kann man bestimmt mit den Still,-und Tafelwassertaste koppeln.
Für dass Flowmeter mit der Schaltfrequez brauche ich da ein andere eingangsmodul oder einen "Wandler"!

PS: Habe gerade probiert die Stopuhrzeit auf ein Ausschaltverzögerungsbaustein zu übergeben, aber wie kann ich diese zuweisen?
So kann ich dass mit der Zapfzeit reaklisieren!


----------



## hucki (20 Februar 2013)

Welche Logo hast Du denn in real?
In Deinem Programm war nur die 0BA6 eingestellt!?


Ansonsten sieht das so in etwa aus:



Wichtig, die Remanenz bei der Stoppuhr nicht vergessen!
Zum Auswählen beim Timer auf das Feld Verweis klicken.


----------



## einbi (21 Februar 2013)

Haben tue ich noch keins, werde aber dann ein 0BA7 nehmen.
Danke für deine Hilfe Huki!!!


----------



## hucki (21 Februar 2013)

einbi schrieb:


> ... werde aber dann ein 0BA7 nehmen. ...


Das ist aber schon ein Hunderter Preisunterschied, also fast 80% mehr!

Wo sitzt eigentlich das Flowmeter genau. Könntest Du die Portionierung nicht über die Litermessung machen? Auf Zähler verweisen kann die 0BA6. Und Du bist vom Wasserdruck unabhängig mit einer Genauigkeit von ungefähr 0,7 Milliliter.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was so'n Flowmeter kostet. Wenn's nicht all zuviel ist, würde ich Stilles und Tafelwasser eh' getrennt messen.


Was macht eigentlich der Eingang I6 in Deinem Programm? 
Motorschutz Pumpe? Wenn ja, wofür dann der Nachlauf?

Und warum hat die Uhr für die TKS noch einen Nachlauf, wenn Du dort eh' Ein- *und* Ausschaltzeit festlegst? Oder wolltest Du über die Uhr nur die Einschaltzeit festlegen und die Einschaltdauer über die Nachlaufverzögerung machen?





einbi schrieb:


> ... Danke für deine Hilfe Huki!!!


Gern geschehen, aber bitte mit *c*.
Brauchst Du auch nicht extra schreiben. Wenn Du möchtest, einfach auf die Danke-Buttons links unter den für Dich hilfreichen Posts klicken.


----------



## einbi (22 Februar 2013)

100€ ist schon eine mege mehr.
Das Flowmeter sitz am Geräteeingang und soll auch bei einer Undichte des Gerätes für einen Alarm sorgen.
Mit 3 Flowmeter wäre das ganze dann doch des guten zuviel.Kommt ja nur Wasser und kein Bier raus!
Muss mal schauen was so ein Flowmeter im Gegensatz zu eine 0BA7 kostet.
Der Eingang I6 ist ein Wasserdruckpressostat dass die Pumpe bei Druckverlust abschaltet und bei normalen Druck erst wieder der Carbonator befüllt wird ohne dass man Zapfen kann, so kann der Carbonator nicht leergezapft werden .
Die TKS "Thermische Keimsperre" hat einen Nachlauf damit die TKS abkühlen kann ohne dass Wasser gezapft werden kann.
Die TKS heizt den Auslaufhahn auf über 120°C auf, da würden die ersten paar milliliter sehr heiß raußkommen, die Gefahr des verbrühen ist damit ausgeschlossen.
Jetzt muss ich mir erst nochmalgedanken machen was ich jetzt genau umsetzen will und mit was für einer Steuerung.
Das Grobe habe ich ja jetzt erst mal zusammen.
Gibt es eine Vergleichbare günstigere Steuerung wie die Logo, Wie siehts mit den Moeller teilen aus haben die auch so umfangreiche Bausteine wie die LOGOS von SIEMENS?


----------



## hucki (22 Februar 2013)

einbi schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es eine Vergleichbare günstigere Steuerung wie die Logo, Wie siehts mit den Moeller teilen aus haben die auch so umfangreiche Bausteine wie die LOGOS von SIEMENS?


Zur mittlerweile Eaton kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.





einbi schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt muss ich mir erst nochmalgedanken machen was ich jetzt genau umsetzen will ...


Die Programmwahl gefällt mir bei Deiner Steuerung überhaupt nicht. Es passiert einfach zuviel durcheinander, wenn mehrere Knöpfe gleichzeitig bzw. nacheinander gedrückt und losgelassen werden. Da wird dann wild zwischen stillem und Tafelwasser hin und her gesprungen. Und die Portionierung geht auch erst los, wenn die Taste wieder losgelassen wird. Da ist der Becher vlt. schon voll!

Ist das nur für Dich oder willst Du das verkaufen?





einbi schrieb:


> 100€ ist schon eine mege mehr.
> Das Flowmeter sitz am Geräteeingang und soll auch bei einer Undichte des Gerätes für einen Alarm sorgen.
> Mit 3 Flowmeter wäre das ganze dann doch des guten zuviel.Kommt ja nur Wasser und kein Bier raus!
> Muss mal schauen was so ein Flowmeter im Gegensatz zu eine 0BA7 kostet. ...


Mann kann sich ja auch 'ne Stoppuhr selber basteln. 
Hier mal ein Versuchsaufbau, einfach mal simulieren und 'n bißchen rumspielen:




PS: B005 kann man noch weglassen. Das ist noch von 'ner Variante über die Litermessung (also ohne B007 - B010) mit drin, erübrigt sich aber durch die Freigabe über B007.


----------



## einbi (23 Februar 2013)

Eigentlich nur für mich, zum verkaufen ist es doch zu teuer mit ner SPS.
Wenn man sich natürlich eine Platine Layouten lässt kommt man sicher dann über die Stückzahlen wieder unter 100 €


----------



## hucki (23 Februar 2013)

einbi schrieb:


> ... Der Eingang I6 ist ein Wasserdruckpressostat dass die Pumpe bei Druckverlust abschaltet ...


Gibt der ein Signal, wenn kein Druck vorhanden ist?
Ich kenn' es immer nur andersrum, also Signal bei vorhandenem Druck.


PS:
Wenn ich Dein Programm simuliere, läuft die Pumpe Q3 immer dann, wenn das Eingangsventil Q6 geöffnet wird bzw. umgekehrt. Warum dann separate Ausgänge? Oder hab' ich da was übersehen?

Und warum wird beim Herstellen des Tafelwassers (wenn das Nachfüllen nicht klappt) nach 20 Sekunden (B030) bereits "Timeout Carbonator" gemeldet, obwohl das Magnetventil noch 40 Sekunden länger (B025) offenbleibt?





einbi schrieb:


> Der Eingang I6 ist ein Wasserdruckpressostat dass die Pumpe bei Druckverlust abschaltet und bei normalen Druck erst wieder der Carbonator befüllt wird ohne dass man Zapfen kann, so kann der Carbonator nicht leergezapft werden .
> ...


Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die Sperre nach Druckwiederkehr durch den Carbonator an sich zu aktivieren? Also Sperre bei geöffnetem Magnetventil Q5.
So wäre die Sperre auch beim normalen Nachfüllen des Carbonators (also ohne vorherigen Druckverlust) aktiv und würde auch immer nur genau so lange dauern, wie der Nachfüllvorgang auch real braucht.


----------

